# Slimline Pro Click pen (length)



## jzerger (May 12, 2012)

I've made about 6 of the PSI Slimline Pro click pen as an alternative to the single barrel click pens (compson, gatsby, polaris, long, etc.) and found that in the first 3 pens that the refill didn't extend out of the nib far enough for most people's liking.  I assumed I didn't square the blanks flush with the tubes on the first one, so did another with the same result.  I have been trimming the lower barrel AND tube about a 1/16" and that seems to work okay.  Just wondering if I'm missing something (an easier fix).  I really like the size and mechanism of the pen (so far) but don't want to adjust every kit if I don't have to.
Thanks for the help,
john


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 12, 2012)

I have also found with that kit you have to take a little off the tubes or the refill doesn't look like it sticks out enough.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 12, 2012)

I had the same problem - got lucky and one of my first three was the correct length..  top and bottom sections are 2.004" by the micrometer.. Hope this helps.


----------



## jzerger (May 22, 2012)

Okay, now that I need to go back and shorten the ones I had finished...how do I disassmble one. How do you get the "clicker" end off..it just spins. Is there a "trick" to holding the white plastic in the tube (probably from the refill end) that will let me unscrew the cap?

Sorry...just figured it out;  turn the refill around and apply a little pressure ...unscrew the cap.  I see PSI sells a special "Click Retainer Assembly Tool" that would do this...but I already have plenty of tools I don't really need that MAY one day be used.


----------



## flippedcracker (May 22, 2012)

I love the slimline pro, but have come across this problem as well, but really only with the 24kt kits for some reason.

My latest problem was the nib stuck out too far. I think I sanded down the end of the tubes too much when squaring it, making the whole thing too short.


----------



## jzerger (May 22, 2012)

I wasn't able to disassemble the pen after all;  the center band/coupler needs to come apart to get the plunger/clip  and/or the nib coupler out.
Any ideas?


----------

